# Laptop für KFZ Diagnose und Privat?



## nonameguzzi (13. August 2017)

*Laptop für KFZ Diagnose und Privat?*

Hallo ich suche aktuell nach einem gebrauchten evtl generalüberholten Laptop da es auf eBay eine riesige menge hat und ich keine Ahnung habe welcher gut für mich wär will ich einfach mal fragen was ihr so denkt.

Ich hätte gern irgend ein Intel i3 oder i5, Grafikleistung völlig unwichtig.

Der Akku sollte auch mal paar Stunden durchhalten der Monitor sollte mindestens 15 Zoll sein jedoch ist mir die Auflösung nicht so wichtig (720p langt völlig) jedoch wäre ein Matter bzw Entspiegelter Bildschirm super!

Ein etwas stabilerer Laptop wär gut muss nicht so ein Militär Teil von Panasonic sein aber evtl etwas stabiler als so ein Macbook irgendwas...

Preise sollten sich im Bereich von 200€ +- paar zerquetschte bewegen entweder ist eine SSD drinn oder es wird eine von mir nachgerüstet.

Was ich mir schon angeschaut habe waren Dinger wie HP Elite Book, Lenovo T430 usw jedoch haben die allesamt nur ein 14 Zoll Bildschirm das mag für die Diagnose per USB Interface langen aber ich will den Laptop ja auch privat nutzen.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee was es so an Laptops gibt die  günstig zu haben sind und meinen Anforderungen entsprechen?


----------



## Filmrissverleih (14. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop für KFZ Diagnose und Privat?*

Die Lenovos sind schon nicht schlecht für den beruflichen Einsatz, deswegen ist der Markt auch voll davon. 
Such mal nach der Thinkpad 520, 530er Reihe, die sind 15".


----------



## Merowinger0807 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop für KFZ Diagnose und Privat?*

Würde mal nach den Elitebooks 8560p oder 8570p Ausschau halten... i5/i7, 15" mit 1600x900 oder manche mit FHD. 
Habe selber ein 8570p und bin von der Verarbeitung sowie Haltbarkeit recht begeistert. 
Auch das es noch mit serieller Schnittstelle ausgestattet ist, finde ich persönlich von Vorteil.

Das 8560p gibts bei Ebay teils für 150€. Evtl. noch 4GB Ram nachrüsten und/oder ne SSD und fertig.

Alternativ ginge evtl. auch ein Dell Latitude e6510/6520/6530. Liegen alle etwa gleichauf bei Ausstattung, Verarbeitung und Preis.


----------



## nonameguzzi (17. August 2017)

*AW: Laptop für KFZ Diagnose und Privat?*

So ich hab jetzt tun gestöbert und in der Bucht ein Lenovo T540p mit Full hd Display und nem i3 4000M gefunden.... hat mich 250 gekostet aber sollte ne lange Akkulaufzeit haben und im gegensatz zum bisherigen HP Pavillion G6 mit AMD A4 3305 und dedizierter Grafik im Ctossfire auch angenehm leise bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G390F mit Tapatalk


----------

